# New to me TTS in Solar Orange!



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,

Just to introduce myself a bit, I joined years ago with the intention of buying a Mk1 but that fell by the wayside for something more boring and diesel. Well today that has changed with the collection of the rather nice (imo!) Solar Orange TTS. I've been looking for a while but not seen one in the colour before, so pleased with it. I've been reading a lot about the Mk2 on here, what a superb resource! Got a couple of pics already:



















Also had excellent service at Sytner Select - Blackbird Road in Leicester, many thanks to Gary for giving me the heads up. Over the moon with the car!










Thanks,

Harry


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice, not seen one in that colour before either

Whats your driving impression of it ?


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Stunning car in a stunning colour. Congratulations!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like the colour & wheels 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

They had a busy day, I also picked one up from Sytner Leic today to, but from the main dealers  2012 TTS


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

that is a cracking looking car, unusual colour.


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks all! Taylortony, was that a black car with the DSG? I had a look at that a few weeks ago... Nice car!

As it happened, I've just noticed the car has started hissing from the break pedal when it's not pressed. Oh dear. Done a search, and I'm pretty worried: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=674769

Fingers crossed it is covered under warranty!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup, phantom black crystal with 50k on the clock and DSG.

I would think you are well and truly covered, regardless of any warranty, you may not know but under the sale of goods act if anything goes wrong within 6 months it is up to the dealer to prove the fault was not there when sold, after 6 it is up to you, proving it wasn't there is nigh on impossible. The fact it's hissing now is a good thing, better now than 9 months from now. My mk1 had the Quattro not working and was out of warranty when picked up by an Audi dealer servicing it, the dealer that sold it had to repair it under the sale of goods act.

I got 12 months warranty with mine 

PS love the colour, I looked for one in orange but couldn't find one, that said the black is awesome.


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

hazza1304 said:


> Thanks all! Taylortony, was that a black car with the DSG? I had a look at that a few weeks ago... Nice car!
> 
> As it happened, the car has just started hissing from the break pedal when it's not pressed. Oh dear. Done a search, and I'm pretty worried: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=674769
> 
> Fingers crossed it is covered under warranty!


get it back to the dealer, I bought a car to comute to work for 7k 2014 astra from a kia dealer before Christmas, It was a p/x and was sold as such, it turned out it had a clutch pedal problem it wouldn't always fully come back up. I told them and they ended up taking it back, 1st time they replaced dual mass flywheel, plate, pressure plate, master cylinder and servo, parts alone was £1400 it didn't cure it, it went back and turned out to be a cheap clutch pedal spring, although no warranty they were obligated to fix the problem


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks gents. It's booked in to have the Haldex done at Audi Peterborough on Tues so I'll ask them to have a quick look, try and confirm it. I'll be on the phone the garage tomorrow!

Anyway, it's a right hoot to drive, snake in the footwell and all! Really enjoying it. Certainly think I need to loose the awful standard radio, I'm thinking an X-Trons unit will be the one to go for. Also having driven the A14 today, with it's annoying 40mph limit, I'll be getting cruise control retrofitted.

A quick snap of it in-front of the hangars at Duxford today (staff pass has it's benefits!)


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

That Colour is absolutely amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## redbaron1973 (Jan 30, 2019)

great colour...


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Mmmmmm sweeeeet!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Lovely that is! The MK2s really work in loud colours. Enjoy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

hazza1304 said:


> Got a couple of pics already:


Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Check to see if the cambelt has been done, on the TTS it's every 5 years. Make sure they replace the Haldex filter as well as the oil, it's not listed in the Audi service schedule, but it is a replaceable part.

https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... ement-kit/


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Look at the pioneer 120 as well, touch screen head unit, there are threads on here about it, you get a fitting kit that makes it look an original fit.

Did sytners not service it? 
Mine had the haldex, brake fluid change, water pump and belts done plus new tyres on the rear, fronts had 6mm on them.


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks again! I agree, they look brilliant in yellow and red too! Nothing wrong with any of the colours really 

The cambelt has been done, yes. The haldex was the only thing I couldn't find exactly detailed recently despite the fact it's been to a specialist garage the last few years, and before that an Audi main dealer. Can't imagine it's not been done looking at all the money that's been spent on it (£1200 bill last year)! I'll check and make sure the filter is done also.

Sytners did an oil and filter change to be fair to them, just not the haldex. Tyres had 6/4mm (f/r), with Pilot Sports all round so they didn't really need doing either.

I'm not a huge fan of non-OEM looking stereos, so I think it will end up being an X-trons unit.

Thanks again!


----------



## Justwandering (Oct 21, 2018)

Congrats on the TTS - haven't seen one in the orange before but it looks amazing.
Pull the trigger on the xtrons head unit. I've had mine for 6months now and it was the first purchase when I bought my Mk2. No regrets. I prefer using the xtrons to the Android Auto in another car I have to drive for work.


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, as a bit of an update, it went back today and it is the brake servo. Thankfully Sytners are picking up the tab, and it's being done at a local specialist, JP Tuning. In the meantime, I've been relegated to a Jazz... At least the TT will feel like a spaceship when it returns!


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Aaand an update to the update, the brake servo has been replaced and I got the car back yesterday, with the job taking a couple of days. Really excellent service from Sytners.

I'll give it a few weeks to settle down and then I think it'll be getting some new plugs and maybe even some R8 coil packs, and also cruise control before I blat across northern France for the D-Day anniversary in June


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice and great pics


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

hazza1304 said:


> Aaand an update to the update, the brake servo has been replaced and I got the car back yesterday, with the job taking a couple of days. Really excellent service from Sytners.
> 
> I'll give it a few weeks to settle down and then I think it'll be getting some new plugs and maybe even some R8 coil packs, and also cruise control before I blat across northern France for the D-Day anniversary in June


what have you been quoted for the cruise, i'm looking to get my rs fitted with it, been quoted between £300-£350.


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

badger64 said:


> hazza1304 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaand an update to the update, the brake servo has been replaced and I got the car back yesterday, with the job taking a couple of days. Really excellent service from Sytners.
> ...


I was going to go with HazzyDayz just outside St Albans, at £300 : https://www.hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-mk2-c ... 1783-p.asp


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Audi Stafford sell the kit to do it, i got the front rubber mats of them for about £35

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi ... SwKtVWywYp

awesome advertise doing them too

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fully-Fitted ... xyJs5RbB8U


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

This is gorgeous! Was looking to wrap in solar orange so it's great to see that it looks this good!


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought mine looked bright!

Got yourself a nice car there.


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

essnine said:


> This is gorgeous! Was looking to wrap in solar orange so it's great to see that it looks this good!


Thank you! It really does look good - Best quote so far is "God I thought I would hate it but it looks so good!"



SamoaChris said:


> I thought mine looked bright!
> 
> Got yourself a nice car there.


Thank you.

Slight update, I am loving every minute of driving the car, it is so much more fun than the old oil burner. I've got a facelift grille and foglight surrounds to fit tomorrow, so here's one last quick pic of it how it stands:


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, made a total friggin blooper and didn't twig the lower centre grill would also want changing, however in all I don't think it looks too bad. I'll leave it for a bit and see if it bugs me, but not too bad a job to get the bumper off. That said, I much prefer the facelift grill and foglight surrounds, so I'm very happy with it now!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine has the all black front grills with just the chrome logo, so they gave you a Jazz huh, I am driving a... cringe....... Q2 30TDI? SUV d.d.dd.dddd...dddd DIESEL!!!!! there I said it......at the moment, variable noise, constant thrust thing while mine is in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hazza1304 (Oct 26, 2015)

Taylortony said:


> Mine has the all black front grills with just the chrome logo, so they gave you a Jazz huh, I am driving a... cringe....... Q2 30TDI? SUV d.d.dd.dddd...dddd DIESEL!!!!! there I said it......at the moment, variable noise, constant thrust thing while mine is in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yah the Blacklines look nice, but given mine has the not Blackine wheels I opted for the silver, try and keep some continuity. Ha, as courtesy cars go, that doesn't sound too bad - Preferable to a Jazz for sure! What's yours in for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

